
Ask HN: is my domain blocked - EGF
someone recently tried to submit something from my domain to HN and it appears blank in the submission form: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1691132<p>Anyone have any idea what is going on?
======
blasdel
Yes, your domain is blacklisted. All stories with links to it will be [dead]
on arrival.

~~~
EGF
do you know how to get un-blacklisted or what happened on my domain to mark it
as such?

~~~
blasdel
A moderator (PG and some YC alumni) probably saw this post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1010590> then deleted it and blacklisted
your domain for blogspam.

~~~
EGF
Yikes. It definitely appears that way at first glance, but this is my own blog
(I suffer from having a name domain vs. my own name) The issue is that this
topic came up with a bunch of people who frequent hacker news and they told me
it was a valid topic and encouraged me to write it up. It ended up generating
good commentary both on my own site and on HN. Its a subjective call, and
hopefully one that can be rectified once the situation is fully understood.

I emailed PG but have not yet heard back.

